# Customer's Own goods



## AhmedT (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello,
For those of you who allow the customer to supply their goods, what is your policy regarding that? How is it working for you? Do you charge a dropp off fee, or do you just increase the embroidery price? I am having difficulties with those customers who want to supply the good, yet they want you to replace the damaged garment. Any ideas?


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

I am a screen printer, but I think the same thing applies. I put in the terms and conditions that we are not responsible for replacing customers garments because of misprints. Make them initial that statement.

I also charge more for printing on customers garments. I have a target $/hr that I want to make, so I figure that into pricing of printing there garments.

I think both of these practices are relatively standard, and should apply to embroidery as well as printing.

Good luck,
Nick


----------



## AhmedT (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Nick for your input. It it the same in embroidery. I do increase the price of embroidery on customer's own goods by 50% and I let know them know that. I usually make the customer sign an agreement that allows me a 2% spoilage rate. Anything beyond 2%, I will have to reimburse the customer for it. Was wondering what are some other methods that other decorator use that seem to be working fine.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

If something is ruined because I did something incorrect then, if I can easily find a replacement I will do so. If it just happens to be the day my machine wants to eat a garment or if I can't easily find a replacement then the customer is just out that item. I do increase the price of the embroidery but how much depends on the design itself and what kind of mood I'm in that day.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we increase our price for customer supplied items and we do not discount on qty. if we ruin it, we replace it unless it is an unusual item, then we let them know up front we won't touch it.


----------



## AhmedT (Jul 6, 2010)

It seems that increasing the price of embelishement is standard among decorators. Personaly If I have a replacement in the shop in my inventory, then I easily replace the item. But if I have to order the replacement and pay all the shipping fees, I usually ask the customer to take care of that. I just don't see why I would pay for a replacement when I am already not making any profit on the shirts. Sometimes it is frustrating trying to make a customer understand this policy.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I would have a hard time ruining someone's item and then not replacing it. Therefore I usually will not embroider on customer supplied items. However, against my better judgment I have made exceptions for personal friends or acquaintances.


----------

